
Literary Hoax is an Underappreciated Genre - secondary
https://lithub.com/literary-hoax-is-the-most-underappreciated-genre/
======
brobdingnagians
There was a book written awhile ago [would love to have the title/author
pointed out if anyone knows] with the theory that most of the books we have
from Latin authors were actually forgeries from the Renaissance, based on
analysis of the Latin used and circumstances in which they were "found" at a
time when Latin books were all the vogue and in demand. If it is true, then
whoever did it was generating quality literature on a regular basis to satisfy
the demand, which is impressive in itself. In a way, they would have been
creating enjoyable, quality historical-based fiction and imitation philosophy
as a serious genre.

~~~
jonjacky
That book might be _History: Fact or Fiction_ by Anatoly Fomenko, originally
published in Russian [1]. It sounds pretty wacky.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_(Fomenko)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Chronology_\(Fomenko\))

~~~
jonjacky
The title is _History: Fiction or Science_

------
creep
"the idea of a book being “fake” greatly misunderstands the vagaries of
imaginative thought, whose tendency is to trawl the idiosyncratic detritus
inherent to its mimesis regardless of the spuriousness or relative candor of
its constitutive parts. "

An interesting idea overall (the article) but I stopped reading there.

~~~
monkpit
“Back away from the thesaurus!”

~~~
apocalypstyx
Strike a blow for polysyllabic sesquipedalianism!

